# Lebanese Style Cabbage Rolls



## lyndalou (Oct 24, 2004)

The Lebanese family I knew growing up stuffed their cabbage leaves with lamb and rice. To 1 lb. of ground lamb, and 3/4 cup of long grain rice, add 1 tsp. salt, 1/2 tsp. pepper, 3/4 tsp. ground cinnamon and 3/4 tsp. ground allspice. Mix well, and fill as described previously.  You can use just water, barely to cover and cook (simmer) for 1/2 hour.

Then mix the juice of one lemon,3 cloves of garlic, crushed and 
1 tsp. dried mint leaves. Pour over cabbage rolls. Cover and simmer for another 1/2 hour.

The rolls should be packed tightly in the pot to avoid them opening up on you during cooking.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 24, 2004)

*THANX, muchly, ta as well. Just what I needed a tried and proven cab roll recipe.*


----------

